# How is salary paid in Dubai?



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

I understand that there is not the equivalent of the UK Direct Debit or Standing Order banking systems/processes in Dubai and therefore cheques are the order of the day for most regular payments. Does the same apply to salaries or can employers pay by bank transfer?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

My employer, who banks with HSBC, pays by direct transfer into my HSBC account.

I think that whoever your work banks with, get an account with the same bank as them.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I get paid by direct transfer as well. Actually, there is such a thing as standing orders and direct debits here - you can even set them up online! I think you will only use a cheque when you pay your rent!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I get paid by direct transfer as well. Actually, there is such a thing as standing orders and direct debits here - you can even set them up online! I think you will only use a cheque when you pay your rent!


No. When we took out a car loan, DH had to sign post dated cheques for the period of the loan. Took him bloody ages.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> No. When we took out a car loan, DH had to sign post dated cheques for the period of the loan. Took him bloody ages.



I'm clueless when it comes to cheques! HSBC is still planting a tree so that they can make some paper to print out the cheques on! They're that efficient!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are standing orders available, but not for everything. My car is paid for by S/O, but the loan was thru the same bank that my account is in.

As for salary payments, to get your money paid into your account, you will need a salary transfer letter from the employer that you then take to the bank.

Don't know if all companies are the same, but my employer only deals with 6 banks, so your choice of account is more limited


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm clueless when it comes to cheques! HSBC is still planting a tree so that they can make some paper to print out the cheques on! They're that efficient!


It's not that they're inefficient, it's just they're a very green bank, committed to a responsible corporate approach to environmental issues. So by not sending you a cheque book they're saving on paper and thus protecting the trees 

My salary is paid directly by standing order to Barasti 

On a separate banking note (and not working on the financial side I'm quite new to all this international finance malarkey) I did my first (and second) international bank transfer online (was pretty simple actually). 

I was given the option of whether I wanted the sender or recipient bank to collect the fee for the transfer so I tried both. Turns out there was 10quid difference. So, if you have this option, find out which is the cheaper and it might save you a few beer tokens.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's not that they're inefficient, it's just they're a very green bank, committed to a responsible corporate approach to environmental issues. So by not sending you a cheque book they're saving on paper and thus protecting the trees
> 
> My salary is paid directly by standing order to Barasti
> 
> ...


Don't get me started! Your stupid bank set my daily transfer limit to 0. Apparently, I would want to transfer 0 AED at some point. Oh, and if I want to transfer money between HSBC accounts, I can actually transfer 1 million AED daily and pay bills up to a value of 40k daily (even I can't spend that much in one go!). I just want to send some cash to the UK (and I do not have 1 million to spare either)! Is that so hard for that stupid bank to understand!!! Now, I have to pay them a courtesy visit. I think I might be looking for a new bank account very soon! 

And no, they are not green! I am green but only cause I am so sick of them! They sent a clown to our office and I still have no idea what he came here for - he has redefined the word useless!

P.S It makes sense to pay your salary to Barasti - you practically live there! They should start a special loyalty scheme just for you.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Was just reading an interesting thread about HSBC on another forum. I think it's going to turn into an all out b*tch session!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Don't get me started! Your stupid bank set my daily transfer limit to 0. Apparently, I would want to transfer 0 AED at some point. Oh, and if I want to transfer money between HSBC accounts, I can actually transfer 1 million AED daily and pay bills up to a value of 40k daily (even I can't spend that much in one go!). I just want to send some cash to the UK (and I do not have 1 million to spare either)! Is that so hard for that stupid bank to understand!!! Now, I have to pay them a courtesy visit. I think I might be looking for a new bank account very soon!
> 
> And no, they are not green! I am green but only cause I am so sick of them! They sent a clown to our office and I still have no idea what he came here for - he has redefined the word useless!
> 
> P.S It makes sense to pay your salary to Barasti - you practically live there! They should start a special loyalty scheme just for you.


Did you do it online? Mine just worked 

If I was you I would go to the bank you're account is registered at/or one of the CSUs and make sure that in the first instance it is all set up the way you want it. Watch them do it. Then sit at one of the internet banking terminals at the branch and check it works.

Not questioning your intelligence but are you sure you're doing the transfer correctly?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> Was just reading an interesting thread about HSBC on another forum. I think it's going to turn into an all out b*tch session!!


Think so too!! Felt so good though to have a good rant! I'm actually looking for another account now. Will still have the HSBC one just for my salary but let's just say that the money is gonna be transferred out just as soon as it hits my bank account!

Used to bank with them in the UK as well. I got paid compensation for their bad service and then swiftly closed the account. I think they thought I was joking when I told them that I wouldn't be a customer for much longer!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone mentioned that there are direct debits in the UAE, so I want to clarify this. The direct debit system is not in use in the UAE, but you can set up standing orders.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Did you do it online? Mine just worked
> 
> If I was you I would go to the bank you're account is registered at/or one of the CSUs and make sure that in the first instance it is all set up the way you want it. Watch them do it. Then sit at one of the internet banking terminals at the branch and check it works.
> 
> Not questioning your intelligence but are you sure you're doing the transfer correctly?


I am doing it correctly! According to HSBC (all of us in the office actually called cause we all had the same prob!), we had to request this facility when the account was opened. I think HSBC needs to invest in language classes for their clowns! I fail to see how an idiot can talk you through how HSBC is great for online transfers (he even assured us, we would get 1 free transfer each month - I ain't holding my breath on that one!), tell us it would all be done for us and then apparently, he hasn't done it. My workmate just got stung with 500 AED bill for the 'free' credit card! Took 6 weeks for my other workmate to even get an ATM card (the credit cards are still being manufcatured - they probably run out of plastic plus there is waiting time for generating a 6-digit PIN code!) cause apparently HSBC thought he didn't need them!

I just received a letter from them telling me that my visa (copies of which has been in their possession for 5 weeks!) has either expired or they do not have them (which is it!!!) and I will no longer be able to use the cheque book, that I do not even have! Seriously! Can't they even read or even keep track of the things that they send out or should I say, fail to send out! Apparently, I have to send copies of my passport and visa AGAIN (wonder if I should include vouchers for reading classes!) to a certain building in Internet City or send it to one of their CSUs! I just got someone to take it there cause I really can't be asked to even go in that bank!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Don't get me started! Your stupid bank set my daily transfer limit to 0. Apparently, I would want to transfer 0 AED at some point. Oh, and if I want to transfer money between HSBC accounts, I can actually transfer 1 million AED daily and pay bills up to a value of 40k daily (even I can't spend that much in one go!). I just want to send some cash to the UK (and I do not have 1 million to spare either)! Is that so hard for that stupid bank to understand!!! Now, I have to pay them a courtesy visit. I think I might be looking for a new bank account very soon!
> 
> And no, they are not green! I am green but only cause I am so sick of them! They sent a clown to our office and I still have no idea what he came here for - he has redefined the word useless!
> 
> P.S It makes sense to pay your salary to Barasti - you practically live there! They should start a special loyalty scheme just for you.


 
HSBC Charged me 100 dhs for online transfer to HSBC UK. 
When I started an account in Dubai they gave me free credit card for lifetime as my company was listed with their bank. After one year they started charging for visa , master and internet card. When I called them and asked about this the guy answered that I have the freedom to chose any other credit card.
and see their customer care centre at Burdubai, it takes one whole day there. After every customer they starts chatting in the phone or to some one else.

(  I continued to use the same as I know the other banks do not differ much)


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I fully support MAZ here (sorry Crazymazy...) but HSBC most definitely are not up to their promises. Effective, responsive and clever are most certainly words, the people I deal with, have never heard nor do they know how to spell.

Initially, as MAZ said, they offer you online banking. What they do forget is to mention that one needs to sign a physical form at their branch to actually activate the so calle "Third Party Payment Option".......oh, and they also don't tell you that there is an upper limit of what you can pay online, despite the fact that the balance on the account in question is several times that limit....
so I sit here...want to arrange the online payment to secure my flat.....and I get stucked on a Sunday afternoon with the hotline trying to work things out....
which took about 2 hours on the phone as I got transfered, disconnected, transfered etc etc....needless to say I was furious !

Went to the branch the next day to fill in the form. At the same time orderd my cheque book.....the whole process including queuing up took about 4 hours.....
finally, more than 1 week later the cheque book finally arrived.......AND MY NAME ON IT WAS INCORRETLY SPELLT !
So I could my account manager.....(presumably I have a Status account which should mean superior extra service....) and I was told that I need to physically return the cheque book at their branch......

what a bunch of......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Folks, easy on the potentially libelous comments please, or I will lock this thread and delete all such comments.

Thanks.

_


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Elphaba,
understood...however, these are the facts which happend. They just drive me mad....

Anyway, will stop now....and hope someone from this bank will actually call back and arrange as promised

Have a nice day
L.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Folks, easy on the potentially libelous comments please, or I will lock this thread and delete all such comments.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> _


Sorry if I wrote anything violating the rules of the forum.

Cheers!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I see "HS - Bi***es" (yes i have started calling them that) is making everyone annoyed. These pple seem so totally incompetent, it is annoyingly "Flabber- whelming". I mean it is to the point where the guy has no clue what he is supposed to be selling u. I asked what the temporary ATM card was about, and if i would get a Master Card or Visa. Dude told me i would get a mastercard. I told him explicitly i didnt need check books, not to send them. I mean in this day of electronic banking, the paper can go to better use. Tell me why, i get a paper checkbook, and then i get two seperate delivery of cards, one visa, one mastercard? I mean, who comes up with this concept? why not ask me what i want from the onset?

And then these clowns have the nerve to tell me the exchange rate is 3.5 dirhams to 1 USD. i get paid in USD, so that means for every $1000.00 i put into HSBC i would be giving them $45.00. Am i not better off using my normal American Debit card at the ATM machine and paying 1% foreign transaction fee. 

I am already considering shutting down the account b4 i even use it.

HSBC- in this day and age of technology, there is no reason to waste paper and other such resources, please save the earth, so my unborn children can inhabit it. Jeez. 
That being said, HSBC needs some serious overhaul over here, they need to bring in some six sigma professionals to streamline their processes.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

i have HSBC in the states by the way. So i am not against them in anyway shape or form.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> I see "HS - Bi***es" (yes i have started calling them that) is making everyone annoyed. These pple seem so totally incompetent, it is annoyingly "Flabber- whelming". I mean it is to the point where the guy has no clue what he is supposed to be selling u. I asked what the temporary ATM card was about, and if i would get a Master Card or Visa. Dude told me i would get a mastercard. I told him explicitly i didnt need check books, not to send them. I mean in this day of electronic banking, the paper can go to better use. Tell me why, i get a paper checkbook, and then i get two seperate delivery of cards, one visa, one mastercard? I mean, who comes up with this concept? why not ask me what i want from the onset?
> 
> And then these clowns have the nerve to tell me the exchange rate is 3.5 dirhams to 1 USD. i get paid in USD, so that means for every $1000.00 i put into HSBC i would be giving them $45.00. Am i not better off using my normal American Debit card at the ATM machine and paying 1% foreign transaction fee.
> 
> ...


The two cards concept is a fraud prevention measure aimed at protecting you as a customer. Should one of your cards be stolen you will not lose your whole buying power, secondly in a country where it can take a while to get things delivered it means you have a back up until your replacement card arrives and you're not stranded at a time when you need it most.

The cheque book is a culture thing here in the UAE. Whilst we in the west don't use cheques very often anymore it is still very much in use here. It's easier to send things in the beginning and you then decide if you need it or not - there is nothing stopping you shredding it and then recycling it yourself. I am sure they are a very environmentally responsible company with many green initiatives.

As for the exchange rate well that's always going to be an issue as you are using a service a bank provides and they will charge you for it. If you use a normal American debit card your earnings would surely go into a US account and possibly be subject to US tax??? I know the Dirham is fixed against the Dollar but would it not just be more simple for your company to pay you in Dirhams in the first place? When an international transfer is made via CHAPS you can choose which currency to send it in and think yourself lucky, at least once you find the cheapest way of tranferring money that will be constant.

Look at all the options and see what everyone offers and let us know what you come up with on here, I'm sure everybody will be very interested to see your findings.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My Internet transfer limit got put up, so I can now make online international transfers! Mind you, I used Al Ansari Exchange to make my last transfer and as promised, my money is now sitting in my UK bank account, on Wednesday, as they told me. My colleague submited the forms for 3 of us and lo and behold, the limit for one of my colleagues is still set at 0. I totally understand his frustration but it was quite funny listening to him arguing with the bank. He seems to have the worst luck when it comes to HSBC - I'm beginning to think he must have upset the bank somehow .


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I am thinking, great fraud prevention method, but that card has to be stored somewhere right? hmm.

As for the US Taxes, you can run, but you cant hide from Uncle sam. My Employment contract is from the states with an American company, so they already "direct deposit" into my US account. I was just trying to pay less in fees, and have accesss to my cash without paying for it, and establishing an account in Dubai in case i could somehow magically afford some real estate. In addition, i can also get advances against my pay check in USD from the company. So i guess i will stick with the US account. 



crazymazy1980 said:


> The two cards concept is a fraud prevention measure aimed at protecting you as a customer. Should one of your cards be stolen you will not lose your whole buying power, secondly in a country where it can take a while to get things delivered it means you have a back up until your replacement card arrives and you're not stranded at a time when you need it most.
> 
> The cheque book is a culture thing here in the UAE. Whilst we in the west don't use cheques very often anymore it is still very much in use here. It's easier to send things in the beginning and you then decide if you need it or not - there is nothing stopping you shredding it and then recycling it yourself. I am sure they are a very environmentally responsible company with many green initiatives.
> 
> ...


----------

